# Easton x7 eclipse for 3d?



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Anybody Shooting Eastons x7 eclipse arrows? im thinking of switching back to aluminum after a bad experience with my fatboys and for the price they seem right. Obviously they can bend but in the past i always shot aluminums very well.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

There is only 2 drawbacks to aluminum. Slightly less speed and they bend. I see alot of guys shoot them for indoor 3d which basically known yardage.


----------



## Francesco Villa (Aug 1, 2011)

One of the worst arrows, if not THE worst arrow, for 3D... unless you can guess all the distances exactly.
You can buy 3 and do this test: stand at 25mt from a target face and shoot them with your sight set to 20, 25 and 30mt. Then see the vertical differences: that would be (more or less) the result with a 5m error in distance judging.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

If you've got a bow that can get speed out of an aluminum arrow they shoot more consistent than carbon in my opinion. They are much more consistent from one dozen to the next than carbon arrows and when you buy a dozen aluminum you get a dozen shootable arrows. I've had as few as 7-8 out of a dozen carbon that were shootable. They do lack durability, but so do thin walled line cutting carbon arrows.

By the way as a disclaimer I do shoot both carbon and aluminum as well as ACC's.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Francesco Villa said:


> One of the worst arrows, if not THE worst arrow, for 3D... unless you can guess all the distances exactly.
> You can buy 3 and do this test: stand at 25mt from a target face and shoot them with your sight set to 20, 25 and 30mt. Then see the vertical differences: that would be (more or less) the result with a 5m error in distance judging.


So if anything it will help me with my yardage judgments? make me actually stop and think about the yardage a little more im pretty good at judging yardages and my bow is a 340 ibo i shoot a 29 inch draw ill be throwing them down range pretty good still


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

The only problem I see is from damage by other arrows creasing your arrows. But if you are more comfortable shooting alum, then by all means shoot alum.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

You'll go through a ton of them!!! Your Buddies will destroy em' shooting at you!! BUT...They are the most consistent arrow, and straightest, right out of the box. I love 2312's!!!
I used to go through about 3 doz. a year!!


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

ahcnc said:


> You'll go through a ton of them!!! Your Buddies will destroy em' shooting at you!! BUT...They are the most consistent arrow, and straightest, right out of the box. I love 2312's!!!
> I used to go through about 3 doz. a year!!


Way i see it is i can buy 3 dozen at the price of one dozen fatboys


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Do it if your bow has the umph to push them. I just took 3rd at the ASA classic in Unlimited class with some X7 2511's with 130 grain tips, got 285 fps our of a 70lb CPXL. And I shot the same arrow for both days. We had targets out to 50 yards,... Most between 38-43 yards. If you shoot the close stuff, might be more expensive...But, if you shoot heavy arrows and you join a group jammed up in the 12 ring, it's a party crasher that does not glance off very much...kinda shatters thin walled carbons pretty nice!


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

BAArcher said:


> Do it if your bow has the umph to push them. I just took 3rd at the ASA classic in Unlimited class with some X7 2511's with 130 grain tips, got 285 fps our of a 70lb CPXL. And I shot the same arrow for both days. We had targets out to 50 yards,... Most between 38-43 yards. If you shoot the close stuff, might be more expensive...But, if you shoot heavy arrows and you join a group jammed up in the 12 ring, it's a party crasher that does not glance off very much...kinda shatters thin walled carbons pretty nice!


Thats what im talkin about!! nice shooting and how much do your arrows weigh in at there smoking out of that cpxl thats some serious ke


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Tommy15 said:


> Thats what im talkin about!! nice shooting and how much do your arrows weigh in at there smoking out of that cpxl thats some serious ke


They weigh 422 grains and fly great. When I was off the mark, it was range estimation.....


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

I shot the x7 2312 for years and loved them, switched to fatboys this year also good arrow. next year I will be back to the x7, I think they are just a better arrow for me


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Also forgot to add,... The arrows I shot were bought used for $20.00 (dz)...How much are those carbons?


----------



## jimg (Apr 17, 2004)

the post about aluminum being the worst arrow is not accurate,, this person does not know what he is talking about

aluminum is one of the best arrows for 3d
for asa 280 is 280 if the arrow weight is the same ,,,, side note a 300g carbon arrow at 280fps will not shoot as flat as a 400g arrow at 280 fps

shoot what is the most accurate for you x7,s or carbon

The only asa shoot I have won was in 2006 semipro class shooting x7's 2312 shooting a slow bow 27 in dl cam and half proelite blazing speed of 278 fps
shot one 8 in 40 targets 15 12 rings
would buy a new dz every month when i was shooting them, but this is by far the most accurate set up I have had kick myself every day for selling it


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well i won a bow at my r100 in michigan and got it setup for hunting. my onza (3d bow) is at martin getting some issues taken care of and over winter im going to be building it up with everything i could possibly want one thing at a time and i have a feeling im going to be building some x7s to complete the rig. I love the aluminums always have but all the hype with carbon made me shoot them for a few years. Im still shooting carbon out of my hunting bow but aluminums are going to be arrow of choice for 3d this year ill probably start out with 4 dozen and go from there i feel an aluminum arrow with the uni bushing is gonna rock for me. What am i looking at coming in with for weight out of a 2413 arrow? im thinking uni bushing and a glue in 85 grain tip. 27 inch arrow.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Tommy15 said:


> What am i looking at coming in with for weight out of a 2413 arrow? im thinking uni bushing and a glue in 85 grain tip. 27 inch arrow.


Great plan but 85 grain tips,....seems a bit light to me. I think you will have better results with 100gr tips and up.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

BAArcher said:


> Great plan but 85 grain tips,....seems a bit light to me. I think you will have better results with 100gr tips and up.


Ok, Ya i was thinking the uni bushings would add enough weight on the tail end to weaken the spine 100 up is probably better!


----------

